# Strawberry Kool-Aid?



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

i've read up on quite a few reports over the internet of folks using red kool-aid on theyre chicken livers/shrimp...ect... for bait attractant...Any thoughts or reasoning on this?....Anyone ever try it with ant luck?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Catch a "sweet tooth" :banghead.. Other then may look like blood I can't see why as red fades out real fast as the depth increases.

From <U>Saltwater Sportsman</U>

*The Science of Vision* 
"A big factor is the color spectrum and what happens when light moves into the ocean," says Dr. Linda Farmer, director of the Undergraduate Program in Marine and Atmospheric Science for the University of Miami. "As light travels through the water, *red, which is the longest wavelength*, *is absorbed first*, followed by orange, yellow, green and blue and, eventually, indigo and violet [the shortest wavelength], leaving no sunlight below a certain depth. *Red will appear as a faint black*. The color violet will remain intact the longest." It should be noted that how far down these colors penetrate varies based on water clarity, the amount of light and other factors.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I dn't see any real advantage either. Red is the first color to fade from the spectrum.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Lots offolks up north swearing by it...Must be a small cat type bait/attractant.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

What will them yankees come up with next???


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (7/13/2009)*What will them yankees come up with next???


i dont know....They loaded with$2 ideas.


----------

